# Minimum Size Cat for 4 people, 6 People?



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi all, I am set on the BVIs for June 2010. Now I just need to narrow down the boat choice. If I only have my family of 4, (two 15-year-olds), what is the minimum size Cat that I should consider? If my friends decide to join us, that would make 6-7 guests, same question.

The difference in prices is fairly small, so is bigger always better? I know you are all getting tired of my posts, so I will try to keep them to a minimum 

Thanks, Bill


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

For 6-7 people your best bet is Biggger 45+. You will probably not be going into more than one marina during your BVI trip other than the one you start and leave from. Most of the time you will be on a mooring or anchor so the size will not be a major problem or cost factor as most mooring are $25 to $35 per night in BVI and if you go over to USVI the National Parks moorings are $15 per night.

The family with two 15 year olds you may get by with something smaller or chartering a REAL Boat rather than a Cat


----------



## Volkhard (Feb 19, 2006)

Doing the BVI with a cat is a great experience! Even if you go "just" with four, in mho.the cat gives you plenty advantages.

I chartered a Lagoon 38, owners version 2 years ago (BareCat) with 4 people and we had a blast. on some occasions I was able to singlehand the boat while the crew did some "beach time" and with everyone on board we had lots of room to be together or apart, as needed. I am sure your teenager will love to be on the "fore deck" of your cat and everyone will appreciate the easy on and off to hop into the dinghy or to go snorkeling.

In my opinion a cat is a much as REAL boat as a mono hull, just different! While a Lagoon 38 would be smallish as a live aboard for four (especially galley wise) it would be an ideal platform for a family of four for a week of charter in the BVI. I wouldn't go (much) bigger and I would take just my family for some quality time. Perhaps the friends can charter their own boat and you do a flotilla?

However you decide you will enjoy the BVI and bring back plenty good memories (and pictures).

Have fun and let us know how everything works out.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

We had a Moorings 4000 (really a Leopard 40) for 8 people in the BVI last February. It was a _little_ tight for 8, but doable. It would have been great for 6, and probably overkill for 4. Our biggest problem was having too many people for one dinghy load. The large cockpit and saloon on the same level was really nice.

RealityCheck is right on marina's--I'd be surprised if you stayed at more than 2--your charter base and maybe Leverick Bay.

It was our first experience on a cat, and the Leopard 40 sailed much better than I had expected based on the general reputation of cats. It was set up to handle all sheets from the helm--if I had any complaint it was that I had guests that wanted to help sail, and it was really setup for single handing. Except for the main halyard. I worked them pretty hard on that 

By the way, if you haven't already found it, TravelTalkOnline is the place to go for BVI info. Lots of locals hang out there.


----------

